# cable S-VIDEO --> TV



## vm (25 Juillet 2003)

j'ai un powerbook G3 wallstreet avec une S-Video et je ne ne sait pas ce qu'il faut demander comme cable pour que ce q'il y a sur mon mac se voit sur la télé
merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (25 Juillet 2003)

Tu as des prises péritel avec à l'arrière une entrée s-vidéo et 2 prises Cinch. 
Prend bien une péritel cablée en entrée vidéo (et pas en sortie video), ou mieux une péritel avec un bouton pour basculer de video-in en video-out.

Ensuite entre cette prise péritel et le mac, il te faut un cable S-video (pour le signal vidéo) et un cable avec jack stéréo à un bout et prises Cinch à l'autre bout pour le son


----------



## CharlesX (25 Juillet 2003)

Un adaptateur peritel/S video, video et audio in/out vaut 10 euros a la fnac.

Par contre l image ne va t elle pas etre en noir et blanc ?


----------



## r e m y (25 Juillet 2003)

non non... l'image est bien en couleur (après éventuellement sélection du format Pal si NTSC était sélectionné par défaut)

J'utilise courament ce cablage pour visionner sur ma télé des DVD lu sur mon POwerbook.


----------



## vm (25 Juillet 2003)

ok merci je vais voir


----------



## CharlesX (25 Juillet 2003)

remyleroy, comment fais tu dans l ordre pour lire tes DVD sur ta tele ?

J ai un videoprojecteur 800*600 avec entree S video, Video et VGA.
J utilise habituellement la connexion S video.

Je passe par la recopie video mais j ai une image bizarre et l ecran du Ti passe en 800*600 tout seul.

Est normal ? As tu une meilleure solution ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (25 Juillet 2003)

je ne passe pas en recopie video, mais je reste en bureau étendu. Puis je lance le lecteur DVD et de lui même il choisit la télé, l'écran du powerbook restant noir avec juste la télécommande d'affichée

En choisissant recopie video, c'est normal que ton Ti passe en 800x600 vu que c'est la résolution de ton videoprojecteur...


----------



## CharlesX (25 Juillet 2003)

Merci pour ta reponse.


----------



## aurel99 (31 Juillet 2003)

alors là ca m'intéresse... j'ai acheté le kit Belkin qu'il y a sur l'Apple Store, il est de très bonne qualité et les câbles sont super longs... MAIS j'ai une image noir &amp; blanc en effet !

Ca m'intrigue le coup du "pas recopie vidéo" car moi ca se met automatiquement en recopie video.
J'ai essaye du 2 TV recentes.

Quelle manif faut-il faire alors?


----------



## vm (31 Juillet 2003)

j'ai acheter mes cable a la fnac et  j'ai aussi du N&amp;B


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2003)

aurel99 a dit:
			
		

> alors là ca m'intéresse... j'ai acheté le kit Belkin qu'il y a sur l'Apple Store, il est de très bonne qualité et les câbles sont super longs... MAIS j'ai une image noir &amp; blanc en effet !
> 
> Ca m'intrigue le coup du "pas recopie vidéo" car moi ca se met automatiquement en recopie video.
> J'ai essaye du 2 TV recentes.
> ...



Tout dépend tu typede portable ... certains iBook ont une carte video bridée qui n'autorise QUE la recopie video. Mon Powerbook permet d'opter soit pour la recopie video, soit pour l'extension de bureau


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2003)

vm a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acheter mes cable a la fnac et  j'ai aussi du N&amp;B



Je n'ai pas mon powerbook sous la main donc je te donne la manip de mémoire.
Je suppose que tu es sous MacOS 9. Quand tu branches une télé, dans la barre de controle, tu dois avoir de nouveaux modules qui apparaissent représentant des écrans. Il y en a un qui va te permettre de choisir NTSC ou PAL. Passe sur PAL

Sinon dans le tableau de bord moniteur, pour l'écran externe dans les résolutions proposées tu dois avoir une série de résolution PAL, et une série en NTSC. Même chose, choisis PAL


----------



## aurel99 (1 Août 2003)

j'ai un alubook 12 pouces et je suis sous Mac Os X... ca fait bien 12 mois que je n'ai pas booter sous 9 et peut-etre 12 mois que Classic ne s'est pas lance...


----------



## vm (1 Août 2003)

oui j'ai mis PAL et c'est N&amp;B


----------



## aurel99 (1 Août 2003)

tout pareil !


----------



## vm (1 Août 2003)

même problème et même ville (Nancy)
j'ai acchete mes cable a a FNAC de Nancy


----------



## CharlesX (2 Août 2003)

il y a un ancien post la dessus qui peut vous eclairer.
Le titre est : "branchement vers TV pour lecture DVD" dans Powerbooks.

Le lien :
http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&amp;Board=UBB5&amp;Number=244148


----------



## aurel99 (3 Août 2003)

ce ne m'eclaire pas... si ce n'est qu'il faut changer de peritel et essayer...


----------



## MarcMame (5 Août 2003)

Tu es sur que ça ne t'aide pas ?

Voici ce que j'avais dit dans l'ancien sujet : 

L'image N&amp;B veut dire que ta TV est réglée pour recevoir un signal composite et non du S-Vidéo. Faut changer le réglage de la TV. Attention tout de même, pour les TV disposant de plusieurs péritels, en général, la première est destinée au RVB et Composite. C'est en général la seconde qui accepte le S-Vidéo.

Es tu sur d'être sur la bonne peritel
Es tu sur qu'elle est bien configuré pour recevoir du S-Video ?


----------



## Télémac (6 Août 2003)

le signal Pal 1 volt (par cinch jaune/rca) est un signal "composite" où l'image et la couleur sont véhiculés simultanément dans le même cable.

De manière simpliste , le signal SVHS Pal 1volt est un signal "composante" où l'image et la couleur sont véhiculées séparément dans 2 câbles.

Il existe des "adaptateurs" qui transforment les prises svhs en cinch rca mais généralement ce n'est que l'image qui passe (donc en l'absence de chrominance elles sont en noir et blanc.)

ensuite il faut dire sur le télébiseur que tu actives l'entré SVHS (sur les autres entrés AV il n'y aura aucune image)

ceci est un premier pblm à vérifier pour notre cas d'espèce

ensuite sur le TV est-il en Pal ou en sécam car s'il est en sécam et que la sortie du powerbook est en Pal il est normal que l'image soit en noir et blanc ?

aussi à vérifier, les anciennes générations de portables avaient pour certains des sorties vidéo  noir et blanc et pas en couleur

pour ce qui est du vidéo projecteur

en plus de la résolution de l'écran (800x600) attention à la fréquence (mghz)

en effet selon les modèles on ne peut pas dépasser les 72 ou 80 mghz

CAD dans préferences moniteur :

800x600x90Mghz  ne passe pas

il faut

800x600x75 mghz

pour la connexion et la reconnaissance avec OS 9

il faut brancher les prises vidéo du mac éteint sur le vidéoprojecteur (prise vidéo svhs ou cinch rca)
démarrer le vidéoproj
basculer "activer "entré signal vidéo" (un message dira no sigtnal)
démarrer le mac

et miracle cela fonctionne


----------



## aurel99 (8 Août 2003)

j'ai essaye en cangeant de peritel et meme en branchant mon cable s-video directement sur la TV (une Sony) !!

toujours n&amp;b.

je n'y comprends rien, pourtant je me debrouuille bien en general sur les reglages d'ordi ou de TV... là je suis dépassé !


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2003)

aurel99 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai essaye en cangeant de peritel et meme en branchant mon cable s-video directement sur la TV (une Sony) !!
> 
> toujours n&amp;b.
> 
> je n'y comprends rien, pourtant je me debrouuille bien en general sur les reglages d'ordi ou de TV... là je suis dépassé !



la télé gere t'elle le pal ? sur certaine la détection n'est pas automatique, il faut l'activé manuellement


----------



## aurel99 (9 Août 2003)

bah j'ai tout essayé !!!!
c'est sur, je n'ai pas branché, attendu 1à secondes et dit "oh bah zut ca ne marche pas" et tout rangé !





Ca marche pas et c'est honteux.


----------



## Télémac (9 Août 2003)

je ne coprend pas pourquoi cela ne focnytionne pas 

faut que nous reprenons étapes par étape


----------



## vm (9 Août 2003)

là http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=58392-F

Question : le téléviseur affiche seulement une image en noir et blanc lorsque le PowerBook y connecté via un câble composite. 

Réponse : cela signifie généralement que vous n'utilisez pas le câble adaptateur vidéo composite/S-vidéo fourni avec le PowerBook, mais plus probablement un câble d'entrée S-vidéo.


----------



## Télémac (9 Août 2003)

hum  cette réponse d'Apple me laisse perplexe

j'ai "fabriqué et soudé bon nombre de cable S-VHS, il y à 4 pinoches

sur deux c'est  la luminance qui passe et sur les deux autres la chrominance. Donc je ne comprends pas comment ils peuvent  dire que si c'est du noir et blanc c'est un S-Vhs In?

Ou alors le cable Apple est connecté avec une interface planqué pour la bridé que dans un sens et dans ce cas effectivement la seule solution est d'aller dans un SAV Apple commander cette connexion spécifique car dans le rayon vidéo elle n'existe pas


----------



## aurel99 (9 Août 2003)

ce qui est chelou c'est qu'il n'ya pas de cable livré avec le PowerBook mais seulement l'adaptateur !


----------



## Télémac (9 Août 2003)

aurel99 a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est chelou c'est qu'il n'ya pas de cable livré avec le PowerBook mais seulement l'adaptateur !



et il ressemble à quoi cet adaptateur  c'est peut être lui qui fiche le boxon


----------



## aurel99 (9 Août 2003)

bah y en a 2:
_ un qui fait une sortie pour retroprojecteur (prise en trapeze en gros...)
_ un qui a une sortie ronde (svideo) et une prise jaune.

moi j'utilise la prise ronde sur le 2eme adaptateur car j'ai achete un cable svideo.


----------



## Télémac (9 Août 2003)

aurel99 a dit:
			
		

> bah y en a 2:
> _ un qui fait une sortie pour retroprojecteur (prise en trapeze en gros...)
> _ un qui a une sortie ronde (svideo) et une prise jaune.
> 
> ...


----------



## aurel99 (9 Août 2003)

je vais pas l'essayer car j'ai pas le cable qu'il faut !


----------



## Télémac (10 Août 2003)

alors utilises une rallonge audio (cinch/rca( rouge et blanc que tu utilises pour brancher ton lecteur cd sur l'ampli) pour le test sela fonctionne aussi et branche diorectementr sur la jaune de ton téléviseur ou de ton vhs.


Ou si tu as un caméscope numérique avec les fonctions analogique en In + Out tui branches la jack coté caméscope, la cinch jaune sur ton adaptateur, tu passes en VTR ton caméscope et miracle tu auras sur l'écran lcd ton power book


----------



## aurel99 (11 Août 2003)

bah oui ca marche: cable S-Video relié à la TV + cable jaune relié aussi  à la TV.
Le SVIDEO tout seul fait une bonne image mais n&amp;b
Le jaune tout seul fait pas une super image mais apporte la couleur
Les 2 en meme temps fait une image pas trop mal et en couleurs.

N'empeche que j'aimerai pas me faire chi** a brancher 15000 trucs pour afficher l'ecran de mon PowerBook sur la TV ! Le mec de l'AppleStore m'avait conseille le kit Belkin et finalement il ne sert a rien ou presque !!!


----------



## Télémac (11 Août 2003)

aurel99 a dit:
			
		

> bah oui ca marche: cable S-Video relié à la TV + cable jaune relié aussi  à la TV.
> Le SVIDEO tout seul fait une bonne image mais n&amp;b
> Le jaune tout seul fait pas une super image mais apporte la couleur
> Les 2 en meme temps fait une image pas trop mal et en couleurs.
> ...


La prise jaune ( Cinch RCA) fait passer un signal vidéo de 10% inférieur à la prise SVHS

je dois confesser que je n'ai jamais travailler avec une prise péritel qui en même temps mets à disposition le signal S-VHS
la péritel de par sa connexion ne peut pas séparer la chrominance de la luminance

dans le cas du Pal : 

la cinch/rca donne un signal Pal 1 volt en composite (de mémoire mais il faut que je vérifie, 0,70 pour l'image 0,03 pour le burst (signal de tempo ou synchro) et 0,27 pour la couleur mais je ne jure rien j'ai oublié mais cela doit trainer dans ces eaux) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de toute manière tout le monde s'en fiche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la prise S-VHS donne un signal  pal 1 volt en composante avec séparation de la luminance et de la chrominance

la péritel ne sait pas faire ceci. bref je pense que si le signal est en noir est blanc, ils ont bidouillé un truc qui ne fait passer que l'image)

(si un pro passe par la merci de me corriger je vais vérifier démain auprès de mes ingénieurs  vidéo mais je pense que je ne dois pas trop me planter) 

maintenant (mais je ne pense pas que c'est le cas) certains anciens powerbook étaient en sortie noir et blanc)


----------



## MarcMame (11 Août 2003)

aurel99 a dit:
			
		

> Le jaune tout seul fait pas une super image mais apporte la couleur
> Les 2 en meme temps fait une image pas trop mal et en couleurs.


Si, sans rien changer à la connectique TV tu as ce résultat que tu as décrit, c'est que ta TV est configuré en Composite sur cette entrée, pas en S-Video.
Tu as combien de péritels sur ta tv ? Sur laquelle tu le branches ?


----------



## aurel99 (12 Août 2003)

je ne branche mes cables sur aucune peritel !

J'ai une prise svideo en facade et les 3 couleurs aussi !

sinon, j'ai aussi 2 peritel derriere mais j'avais essayer avant et bizarrement cela avait marche durant 5minutes, j'avais eu 5 minutes de couleurs mais "baveuses" puis c'est passer tout seul en n&amp;b et je n'arrive plus a avoir la couleur avec une peritel depuis.


----------



## Télémac (12 Août 2003)

normalement si tu branches en façade la Svhs - les prises cinch rouge et blanc, sur la télécommande du téléviseur as-tu tu sélectionné SVHS IN ?

si tu ne séléctionnes pas sur le téléviseur entré "SVHS" tu auras un écran noir sur les AV 1 et AV2 ou Line  ou Line ou YC 1 , YC 2 

pour ta péritel

si les couleurs sont baveuses et l'image passe en noir et blanc il se peut que tu as une pinoche qui fait faut contact

sort la péritel et regarde si aucune pinoche est tordue, si elles sont toutes à même niveau (il arrive qu'une est plus enfoncée que les autres il faut avec une pince à épiller la ressortir)

tes prises en facade sur le téléviseur il faut aussi que tu lui dise par quelle prise tu entres : line 1 ou line 2 ou line 3 ou AV1 ou AV
 ou AV3 ou YC 1 etc..

en effet,ce type de prise ne possède pas comme les péritel avec les mégnétoscopes la commutation 9 volts automatique qui fait basculer ton TV sur la Prise Av automatique

je ne sais pas si tu as fait tout ceci d'où mon post car cela devrait fonctionner


----------



## MarcMame (13 Août 2003)

Télémac a dit:
			
		

> la péritel de par sa connexion ne peut pas séparer la chrominance de la luminance
> 
> la péritel ne sait pas faire ceci. bref je pense que si le signal est en noir est blanc, ils ont bidouillé un truc qui ne fait passer que l'image)
> 
> (si un pro passe par la merci de me corriger je vais vérifier démain auprès de mes ingénieurs  vidéo mais je pense que je ne dois pas trop me planter)


Pardon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espere que tes "ingénieurs" vidéo t'ont corrigé, sinon, il y a du soucis a se faire dans ta boite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La péritel fait ce qu'on lui demande. Tu confonds connecteur (la péritel) et format (composite / Y/C / composante YUV ou RVB)
Ce n'est qu'une histoire de norme. La péritel à la norme 1 transporte (en vidéo) de la composite ET du RVB.
La peritel à la norme 2 transporte du S-Video (Y/C) uniquement. La luminance étant sur la pin de la composite en mode 1, c'est la raison du N&amp;B lorsqu'on tente de brancher une péritel mode2 sur un TV configuré en Mode 1 (et inversement)
Toshiba c'est même permis de faire une norme qui n'existe pas, c'est de transporter un signal composante YUV dans leurs peritel.

Brochage Peritel mode 1 :

1 	Sortie Audio Droite 	
2 	Entrée Audio Droite 	
3 	Sortie Audio Gauche 	
4 	Masse Audio 	
5 	Masse Bleu 	
6 	Entrée Audio Gauche 	
7 	Entrée Bleu 	
8 	Commutation lente 	
9 	Masse Vert 	
10 	Horloge 	
11 	Entrée Vert 	
12 	Commande à distance 	
13 	Masse Rouge 	
14 	Masse commande à distance 	
15 	Entrée Rouge 	
16 	Commutation rapide 	
17 	Masse Commune Vidéo 	
18 	Masse commutation rapide 	
19 	Sortie Vidéo Composite 	
20 	Entrée Vidéo Composite 	
21 	Masse commune (Blindage) 	

Brochage Peritel mode 2 :

1 	Sortie Audio Droite 	
2 	Entrée Audio Droite 	
3 	Sortie Audio Gauche 	
4 	Masse Audio 	
5 	Masse 	
6 	Entrée Audio Gauche 	
7 	NC
8 	Commutation lente 	
9 	Masse 	
10 	Horloge 	
11 	NC
12 	Commande à distance 	
13 	Masse 	
14 	Masse commande à distance 	
15 	Entrée Chrominance 	
16 	NC
17 	Masse Commune Vidéo 	
18 	NC
19 	Sortie Vidéo Composite 	
20 	Entrée Luminance 	
21 	Masse commune (Blindage)


----------



## Télémac (13 Août 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Pardon ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mes collègues ingénieurs vidéo sont en congés donc je n'ai pas pu voir cette question et merci pour t'inquiété pour ma boite car nous avons trouvé un bon équilibre : moi je casse et eux  ils réparent) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sérieux 

J'avais en mémoire que la péritel 2  se comporte autrement  que la 1, mais je n'avais plus le pourquoi. C'est pour cette raison que j'ai invité les pros à réagir ce qui est fait  

merci.


----------



## MarcMame (13 Août 2003)

Télémac a dit:
			
		

> merci pour t'inquiété pour ma boite car nous avons trouvé un bon équilibre : moi je casse et eux  ils réparent


Avec toi, ils ne risquent pas le chomage de sitôt.


----------



## Télémac (13 Août 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Avec toi, ils ne risquent pas le chomage de sitôt.



je suis un créateur de travail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai mes informaticiens
mes éléctriciens
mes menuisiers


et 

mes


pompiers


----------



## aurel99 (13 Août 2003)

la tv est une Sony, il n'y a qu'un bouton pour switcher sur toutes les canaux d'entree video... je les ai tous essayés avec le resultAt que vous connaissez.


----------



## vm (14 Août 2003)

c'est a dire, pour que sa marche il faut utiliser un cable fourni avec le powerbook ?


----------



## vm (14 Août 2003)

voila ce que j'ai moi




et
et un cable S-VHS a 4broche

et je n'ai pas de cable avec le powerbook

mais le cable que aurel99  aurais avec le powerbook serait le bon
c'est a dire un cable qui se conecte sur le S-VHS et sur la sortie jaune de l'adaptateur
???


----------



## aurel99 (15 Août 2003)

non, je n'ai pas eu de cable livre avec le PB.

J'ai la meme chose que toi Macuser nanceien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cad la peritel avec ses 3 couleurs et la prise svhs et un cable svhs.

Apres, en faisant des test, j'ai chope un cable jaune qui trainait a cote de moi pour essayer si la couleur pouvait s'afficher... mais ce n'etait pas livre avec le PB, AUCUN CABLE n'est livre avec le PB mais juste l'adaptateur blanc avec une sortie svhs et une prise jaune.

voila...


----------



## Onra (1 Septembre 2003)

C'est toujours le même pbm avec ce noir&amp;blanc... peut-être que votre télé n'a pas d'entrée pour un signal svideo. Toujours est-il que l'entrée DIN qui sert pour la svideo n'a pas besoin de la prise cinch jaune pour fonctionner.

Perso ma télé dispose d'une prise mini DIN svideo et ça marche très bien. Je pourrai aussi passer par une prise péritel. Mais dans ce cas, il faut que je lui précise dans un menu que le signal reçu sur la péritel est en svideo. Sinon je n'ai que du noir&amp;blanc.

Y'a pourtant rien de compliquer dans tout ça...


----------

